# Where to fit fixing points for demountable?



## 91090 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, 
We've recently bought a demountable (Suntrekker) which was attached to a well deck pick-up, but we are not sure whether the fixing points were correctly located. We have bought a replacement truck (Bedford Brava pickup) which is a virtually identical model truck, but we need to attach the fixing points. 

Does anyone have any knowledge about where to put these eyelets, and how best to do this, or can anyone tell us where to find this information? We have been trawling the internet all day but not found anything!
Thanks in advance
Mara and James


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

Not knowing where your based, I can't be too specific. But for you to be asking such questions I really do recommend you speak to the de-mountable manufacturer to seek their advice, or perhaps someone who builds decent sized car trailers (not the tiny camping trailers), or perhaps a fabrication engineer as they will all have a reasonable sound idea of where and how to secure your 'load' in to the back of your pickup without going over the top and pulling the mounts out of your de-mountable.
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Mara and James

A warm welcome to the site  

I can't answer your specific question about mounting points, maybe someone else who hasn't read your post wil. 
Have you contacted the dealer whom you bought the Suntrekker from for advice? 

I ran a search for "Island Plastics Motorhomes" who build the Suntrekker but their site was unavailable. 

Best of Luck 

Jim


----------



## 91090 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestions. We are based in Cambridge and bought the demountable from a private owner. We've had no luck contacting the people who built the demountable unit and cant find anyone locally (as yet) with knowledge. However, will follow your advice and contact some of the companies who make this type of unit. We can't wait to get back on the road!

Mara


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I was originally looking at demountables cos I already had the pick up. The nearest I found was Niche Marketing (I think that's right) in Manby, Lincolnshire. Not terribly close but could be worse. Just found them on a search on Google. Hope they can help.
Andrea


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Island Plastics are or were a firm on the I.O.W. and they sold fibre glass boat hulls ( I bought one) you may find some details (if they are still in existence) in the boating Mags.

I have a thought in the back of my head that they originally produced the Romahome ( I could well be wrong) you could give them a try

Cowes I.O.W. 01983 292451. www.romahome.com

Good luck

Ken S.


----------



## 91090 (May 1, 2005)

I've contacted a few companies now who make this kind of unit. Aparrently each style of demountable is secured to the deck in a different way. Apollo produce units which are the closest to ours andhave similar mountings to those we have on the Suntrekker. The guys there were friendly and helpful and were able to give us some ideas. We are going to go with their suggestion of using loading straps and racheting these down to hold the unit to the deck. We will probably use the mounting eyelets too and fixing these somewhere that looks solid!! Will let you all know whether this seems to work or not!

Mara


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

I think Island Plastics went out of buisiness a while ago, they used to build the bodys for the AA Bravo pick ups as well.
Eddie


----------



## 91090 (May 1, 2005)

Just to let you know that the (bright orange) tie-down straps were a success, and we have had a wonderful weekend by a lake in suffolk. The demountable unit stayed firm the whole way there and back. 
Thank you all for your suggestions!

Mara and James


----------

